# IPO Nation Live



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone else able to watch WDC on IPO Nation Live? I am working from home today. Uh oh..lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen a little - watched one dog who I saw trial in person last year....same behavior - but scored much more in line here -

Too bad they did not run footage of the FH   would loved to have seen it!


Lee


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Lee and owner Lindsey on Naughty v Wolfstraum (Copper)--second place nationals FH trial!!!!!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My feed kept freezing, and it looked like it really started pouring! I enjoyed watching it. Congrats Naughty!!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What flight are they on now? I think there were like 65 teams entered. It's nice that Waine broadcasts these.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, congrats to Lee, Lindsay and Cooper!

I had the day off, so watched off and on all day, betwee tiring out the dogs and daily chores. Would have been nice to see the FH to watch Lindsay and Cooper compete.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I sure enjoyed watching it. I work from home a lot and use Salesforce to track my calls, emails, etc. My "productivity and outreach" graph on my home page from Friday has a discernible dip on it lol 

I found listening to the judge's critiques very interesting for a newb like me. Is there a structured number of points off for things like forging, arm on the outside, sitting or downing crooked? Is it just a set "ding" or is it cumulative throughout the exercises?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Was able to watch some and went back to watch the friend that trialed today since I couldn't watch her live.


----------

